# P2ADA Code Only Displayed in Cooler Weather



## HeltemesMaximus (Feb 23, 2019)

My car has entered the dreaded "limp mode", and displays a P2ADA code in the morning when it's below 60 degrees Fahrenheit. Currently it's warm enough here in Florida where the code still shows as a historical code on my scanner, but my CEL is still illuminated. Has anyone else experienced this? Is there a sensor that isn't working properly when it gets below 60 degrees? 

2017 TD CRUZE M/T


----------



## chadtn (Feb 27, 2018)

Here is what AllData says for my 2018 manual Cruze. Your 2017 is probably the same.

*DTC P2ADA*
Reductant Tank Temperature Sensor 2 Circuit Performance

*Circuit/System Description*
The reductant quality sensor is located in the reductant tank and uses an ultrasonic signal to measure reductant fluid quality. The reductant quality sensor includes an integrated temperature sensor to measure reductant fluid temperature. The reductant quality sensor communicates with the reductant control module using serial data.

*Conditions for Running the DTC*
P2ADA

DTC P1015, P1016, P1017, P1018, P1019, P101A, P262B, P2ADB, P2ADC, P2ADD, or U010E is not set.
The ignition is on.
The ignition voltage is greater than 11 V.
The ignition has been off for greater than 8 h.
The reductant control module is not initializing.
The DTC runs continuously when the above conditions are met

*Conditions for Setting the DTC*
P2ADA, P2ADD
The reductant control module detects a performance fault on the reductant quality sensor temperature signal for greater than 1 s.

*Action Taken When the DTC Sets*
DTCs P10C9, P10CA, P2ADA, P2ADB, P2ADC, and P2ADD are Type A DTCs.

The reductant quality value is replaced with the last measured value.
The reductant quality sensor temperature value is replaced with a default value
The Warning/Inducement strategy is activated.

*Circuit/System Verification*
Verify that DTCs P10C9, P10CA, P2ADA, P2ADB, P2ADC, and P2ADD are not set.
- If any of the DTCs are set
Refer to Circuit/System Testing
- If none of the DTC are set
[Go to next step]
Operate the vehicle within the Conditions for Running the DTC. You may also operate the vehicle within the conditions that you observed from the Freeze Frame/Failure Records data.
Verify that DTCs P10C9, P10CA, P2ADA, P2ADB, P2ADC, and P2ADD are not set.
- If any of the DTCs are set
Refer to Circuit/System Testing
- If no DTC Is set
[Go to next step]
All OK.

*Circuit/System Testing*
Ignition Off, disconnect the harness connector at the B295 Reductant Quality Sensor.
Ignition On.
Test for less than 20 ohms between low reference terminal 3 and ground.
- If greater than 20 ohms
Ignition Off, disconnect the X2 harness connector at the K115 Reductant Control Module.
Test for less than 2 ohms in the low reference circuit end to end

If 2 ohms or greater, repair the open/high resistance in the circuit.
If less than 2 ohms, replace the K115 Reductant Control Module.
If less than 20 ohms
[Go to next step]
Test for 4.8-5.2 V between 5 V reference circuit terminal 1 and ground
- If less than 4.8 V
Ignition Off, disconnect the X2 harness connector at the K115 Reductant Control Module.
Test for less than 2 ohms in the 5 V reference circuit end to end.

If 2 ohms or greater, repair the open/high resistance in the circuit.
If less than 2 ohms
[Go to next step]
Test for infinite resistance between the 5 V reference circuit and ground.

If less than infinite resistance, repair the short to ground on the circuit.
If infinite resistance, replace the K115 Reductant Control Module
If greater than 5.2 V
Ignition Off, disconnect the X2 harness connector at the K115 Reductant Control Module.
Test for less than 1 V between the 5 V reference circuit and ground.

If 1 V or greater, repair the short to voltage in the circuit.
If less than 1 V, replace the K115 Reductant Control Module
If between 4.8-5.2 V
[Go to next step]
Ignition ON, test for 4.4-4.8 V between signal circuit terminal 2 and ground.
- If less than 4.4 V
Ignition Off, disconnect the X2 harness connector at the K115 Reductant Control Module.
Test for less than 2 ohms in the signal circuit end to end.

If 2 ohms or greater, repair the open/high resistance in the circuit.
If less than 2 ohms
[Go to next step]
Test for infinite resistance between the signal circuit and ground.

If less than infinite resistance, repair the short to ground on the circuit.
If infinite resistance, replace the K115 Reductant Control Module
If greater than 4.8 V
Ignition Off, disconnect the X2 harness connector at the K115 Reductant Control Module.
Ignition On, test for less than 1 V between the signal circuit and ground.

If 1 V or greater, repair the short to voltage in the circuit.
If less than 1 V, replace the K115 Reductant Control Module
If between 4.4-4.8 V
[Go to next step]
Replace the B295 Reductant Quality Sensor.


----------



## chadtn (Feb 27, 2018)

It sounds like it is either a problem with the controller or the sensor. I've attached the instructions on how to remove/replace the entire DEF tank. You can see the instructions on how to get to those two components if you need to replace them. I hope that helps.

Thanks!

Chad


----------



## HeltemesMaximus (Feb 23, 2019)

chadtn said:


> It sounds like it is either a problem with the controller or the sensor. I've attached the instructions on how to remove/replace the entire DEF tank. You can see the instructions on how to get to those two components if you need to replace them. I hope that helps.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Chad


Thanks man.


----------



## HeltemesMaximus (Feb 23, 2019)

chadtn said:


> Here is what AllData says for my 2018 manual Cruze. Your 2017 is probably the same.
> 
> *DTC P2ADA*
> Reductant Tank Temperature Sensor 2 Circuit Performance
> ...


Looks like a lot of fun troubleshooting. Thanks for the info.


----------



## HeltemesMaximus (Feb 23, 2019)

Dealership says it needs a new tank (Part #39153904). It happens to be on backorder with no ETA. Luckily the light went off on it's own with the warmer weather in Tampa. I'm considering buying a 2020 Acura TLX 3.5 L AWD. I'm tired of GM, and all of their bs with parts.


----------

